# What year this Rollfast?



## Jay (Jul 7, 2010)

The seat tube has "C110175" stamped and on the bottom of the bracket, "74SN". Previous owner said '36. It has the New Departure "D" hub. Was original a darker blue-gray color. Skip tooth . Haven't found a source for ID on these old Rollfasts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 7, 2010)

No one has published serial number data for dating H. P. Snyder/D. P. Harris/Rollfast built bicycles on the internet. 

Your bike is definitely post-war; all prewar and some early postwar Rollfasts had rear dropouts with the wheel exiting to the rear. It is likely from the late forties or early fifties which seems to be when serial numbers were stamped on the seat tubes.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 7, 2010)

Love that "Spirit Of 76" paint job. Seems like yesterday I was talking my mom into  buying a '75 Nova Hatchback in that color scheme. Cool bike,it has history from 2 eras.

Pat


----------



## Jay (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice on that. The patriotic colors and several more layers of Rustoleum are now gone and it's refinished hunter green with white pin stripes. It rode okay but a NOS Union skiptooth chain and new tires greatly improved its ride. Thanks again.


----------

